
Uber CEO compares Khashoggi murder to self-driving car “mistake” - jasonhansel
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/11/uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-saudi-assassination-jamal-khashoggi-mistake-like-self-driving-cars.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21503786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21503786).

------
uptown
Probably best to set the source to the outlet that performed the interview:

[https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saudi-arabia-jamal-
khashoggi-...](https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saudi-arabia-jamal-khashoggi-
mistake-92865f2a-d97c-4d6a-b171-5e7c0a69e77a.html)

~~~
LandR
And also means not having to give Slate a click through.

------
joshstrange
Oh yeah, Saudi's brutally tortured and murdered Khashoggi, Uber's self-driving
car ran over a woman, and I forgot to take out the trash this week on trash
day. All mistakes, all equal. Are we going to hold this over their heads
forever, it was /just a mistake/.... /s "I didn't read the CIA report" well
neither did I but from the coverage alone I would never call this a "mistake".
Also they own 1/5th of your company, do some fucking research, if anything you
should be more informed about this than the average American.

I'm getting rather sick of this bury-your-head-in-the-sand tatic more and more
people are taking when it comes to reprehensible things. "I didn't read the
CIA report", "I don't read his tweets", "I didn't read the muller report", "I
didn't read the whistleblower report" \- IT'S YOUR GOD DAMN JOB, I don't know
why we continue to allow ignorance of current events directly related to
people's jobs to be a valid excuse.

~~~
dang
This comment was posted twice. Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21507307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21507307).

